# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Gesprongen ader in oog

## Theo1940

Wat is hier aan te doen? Hoe gaat het over?

----------


## Kasumi

Niks aan doen, maar gewoon wachten. Dat gaat vanzelf weer over. Het ziet er even gruwelijk uit, maar het wordt geleidelijk minder. Binnen een paar dagen ben je er wel weer van af, gok ik.

----------


## christel1

Theo, 
Kan zijn dat je een te grote inspanning geleverd hebt en hierdoor een adertje is gesprongen in je oog, als je er geen hinder van ondervindt (wazig of slecht zicht) zou ik me persoonlijk geen zorgen maken. In het andere geval zou ik toch een oogarts raadplegen om beschadiging aan je oog te vermijden. 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------

